# Circuito de multiplexado modular (semi-tutorial).



## MusicMan (Jun 24, 2012)

Que tal amigos de éste súper foro. Bueno en ésta ocación les presento mi circuito que diseñé hace a penas unos días. Se trata de 4 displays de 7 segmentos en paralelo para ser usados en un solo puerto de un PIC más 4 pines para los transistores y uno para tierra.

Bien, los materiales son:

1 tira de pines (se usarán 13).
4 transistores (aún investigo modelo, es por ello que es semi-tutorial ).
4 displays de 7 segmentos de cátodo común.
8 resistencias de 220 Ohmios.
21 jumpers (se fabrican con las patillas recortadas de las resistencias).
1 base para PIC de 40 pines.
-Soldadura, cautín y buen pulso 

He aquí el principio del multiplexado:




Y el principio en que se basa, es que por algún puerto (o distintos, no importa realmente) se manda un 0 ó un 1 de salida a los display, pero para que encienda se manda una señal a un transistor. Éstos últimos controlan el encendido de los diferentes pines, por lo que hay que enviar un "pulso" hacia ellos con una diferencia tan pequeña que parece que todos están encendidos al mismo tiempo. Eso a grandes rasgos.

Bien, ahora explico lo de los pines en mi circuito. Para no batallar con cables, decidí hacerlo modular. Así que sólo encajo los pines a una proto o cualquier conector hembra sin necesidad de rearmar el circuito. He aquí el diagrama (hecho en CorelDRAW X3) y fotos en real.

Las resistencias se conectan solo donde se ven dos agujeros seguidos. El agujero de hasta arriba es tierra y los últimos de abajo son los transistores.

Espero les sirva de algo o les de ideas. Opiniones son bien recibidas (excepto las agresivas).
Saludos.







En los últimos transistores, hay puentes (jumpers) de emisor a colector, solo que las letras los tapan .





El suyo se verá mejor, ya que yo por accidente lo imprimí en modo espejo 


*Recomendaciones:*​
1. Al imprimir, no lo hagan en modo espejo. Yo lo hice así y quedó raro, pero igual funciona.
2. El orden de los displays no importa, inclusive si están de cabeza. Lo diseñé para que su funcionamiento no dependiera de la posición.
3. Cada pin controla un segmento de todos los displays (inclusive el punto), por lo que no les puedo decir que pin controla cada segmento, eso es independiente.
4. Si se me ocurre otra, estén pendientes 
5. Si tienen problemas con las imágenes, aquí los links:
http://k45.kn3.net/299C400AF.gif
http://k32.kn3.net/61B4778DA.jpg


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Y el programa? Y el pic? Está buena la iniciativa!

Saludos!


----------

